# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Adding a second Y axis on the right side of the graph?

## JonelZ

I am making a line graph to show the performance of stocks.  
I need to add the Y axis on the right side of the graph as well.  Pretty much a mirror image of the Y axis that is on the left.  Any idea on how to accomplish this?  

Thanks for your help

BDW, Im new here so hey to everyone.  Nice little community

----------


## JonelZ

nevermind, found it here:
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...highlight=axis

You guys rock!

----------

